# Hiya - I am new!



## moondoggie (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello Ladies,

What a great website and message board to find!!!!  I'm so glad to be a member now.  

I suppose I should tell a little about myself:  I'm 28 years old and have been married for almost 8 years to my hubby, 35.  I've always had painful & heavy periods and endo was suspected when I was 13 and was subsequently put on the pill at that age!  I was relatively symptom-free until my early 20s when I decided to use a diaphram instead of the pill.  The endo-type problems came back again  .  I had my first lap (diagnostic) in 2001 at the age of 23 and was put on Marvelon to tricycle afterwards.  I bled through the Marvelon and then used LoGynon ED for 4 years and then used Yasmin & was blisfully happy.  We decided in September to ttc and I came off the pill.  By the end of November and with a helpful smear to bring more pain, I found out I had a cyst (8cm) on my right ovary.  I had a lap & dye & diathermy to remove endo from my pouch of douglas.  My tubes are super, which is great news.  I've still not gotten 100% over the surgery, whether that is due to my 8cm cyst ruputring just prior to surgery or if it's the endo coming back.  At any rate, we've been ttc again since January with no luck.  My cycles are all over the place and range from 25 - 35 days.  I have awful, awful pain when ovulating that lasts for a week and horrible pain when on my period as well.  My GP thinks I should go back on the pill so I won't get fired from my job (been off for months now) and so the endo will go away...but it won't!!  The pill will only make it dormant til I come off it again.  I'm going to see my private gyne who is also a fertility specialist on Thursday to see what he thinks.  Sorry I've written so much but thought I'd get it all out!

Hope to get to know you all soon,  
Carrie
xxx


----------



## Jada&#039;s Mummy (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Carrie and welcome to FF    

I'm fairly new to this fab site too, it really does help to get you through!!

I really hope you're successful in your ttc, best wishes and loads of    

Sharon-Louise xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## zanne.. (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Carrie,

Welcome to ff, i only found this site about a month ago but it helps so much to know i can come here for advice or support  
Hope you get some answers on thursday  

Good luck with everything.

Z xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

HI cArrie, Welcome to FF
Sorry to hear about all the problems you've had in the past.  I hope you find this site really uselful and can get a lot of support from it.  
Hope your appointment goes ok, let them know how you feel about going back on the Pill.
Clare


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Carrie ~ welcome to FF  Sorry to hear about your endo but great news abut your tubes 

Here's the link to the Endo Chit Chat board....you're very welcome to join the other Endo girls there: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,53532.50.html

Good luck for Thursday...hope they can give you some answers 

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Sassybird (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi, I'm new myself but wanted to wish you good luck for ttc

Sassy.x.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

Just wanted to say welcome to FF!

I cant offer you any advise only support!  As we have male factor problems (I suppose I should be relieved cos I dont have any of the horrible symptoms you ladies have)!

You'll find loads of help and support on here..

TTFN

Amanda x


----------



## EverHopefull (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi Carrie,

I hear what you are saying about finding this site!!! it really is a great support!! I will warn you though is does become ADDICTIVE!!! lol  

I wish you lots of luck and love and positive thoughts on your TTC journey!

Gem


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi carrie and welcome to ff glad u have joined us

Sounds like u have been through a lot already

Daft question do u live in Oxford?

Kate


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Carrie,
hope you find all the help, support and advice you need from fertility friends.

its a wonderful site, and i can agree with Gem, its very addictive!!

take care
Corrina


----------



## moondoggie (Apr 16, 2006)

Hiya,

Awh, thank you so much for the big welcome!!! I am near Oxford. . . and was really lacking inspiration when I chose my username!  LOL.

Take care!!

Carrie
x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi carrie thats ok!!!

Just asking as there is a Reading/Oxford TTC girls thread that i am on and they have been lovely to me if u fancied popping your head in and saying hello - the link is...........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,48954.0.html

Take care

Kate xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Carrie

from your endo sister............. nice to see you here  

love cheesyb
xx


----------



## SdB (Nov 29, 2005)

HI
Welcome!! - Sorry to hear you have been through so much already - at least now you are not alone!
Cross fingers that all goes well soon
Cheers
Suzanne


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi there

Im new to this site too - but really agreee I think Im addicted. Its so good to hear from all the other girls out there and to know that your not at it alone. 

Keep positive!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya,

Welcome to FF.

Best of luck TTC 

Vicki x


----------

